

Show HN: Motd.sh – dynamic message of the day ~/.motd generator for Mac/Linux - niftylettuce
http://motd.sh

======
n2j3
Please indicate how to manually set the weather, somewhere in github or
elsewhere.Thanks :D

~~~
niftylettuce
done:
[https://github.com/messageoftheday/scripts#tips](https://github.com/messageoftheday/scripts#tips)

